# PZN - Piston Machinery



## System (29 September 2017)

Piston Machinery is a cast iron and related alloys manufacturer, supplying components for air conditioner compressors and more recently, components for commercial motor vehicles, in the People's Republic of China.

It is anticipated that PZN will list on the ASX during November 2017.

http://au.zqpst.com/


----------

